

Google Actually Sells Out Of A Google Glass Model - lettergram
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/15/google-actually-sells-out-of-a-google-glass-model/?ncid=rss

======
nemasu
Great, more potential developers the better. Give me Dennou Coil! xD

